# iPod Touch unresponsive and not recognised by iTunes



## Bikeguy1000 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

My daughters iPod touch is unresponsive and does not appear in iTunes as a device.
I've looked across the web for solutions (including Apple KB) and havent found one the works yet.
I've uninstalled and reinstalled all Apple software on the laptop and have stopped/started the Apple Mobile Device service.

The iPod is frozen and deos not appear to complete the boot sequence. It seems like it need the OS reinstalled (_if it were a Windows based machine, thats what I'd be doing_) - but I have no way to get the software updated. 

Is there some other way to replace the Apple OS or will I need to return the thing to Apple for service?

Thanks...
Michael


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

A dead battery will also cause this issue. You need to plug it in to charge and let it sit for a couple of hours, then try turning it on. If that doesn't work, then you will need to get it to Apple for service. With iPod Touches and iPhones, if they will not turn on or show up in iTunes once connected to a computer, they are considered "bricked" and 99% of the time, only Apple can unbrick it, if it is possible.

Side note, this area is for Mac computers. iPods issues go here.


----------



## Mac4.0 (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you tried putting the iPod into DFU mode/ recovery mode and seeing if it can be read by iTunes?

To get the iPod into DFU mode,
1-Plug it into a computer (with iTunes opened)
2-hold the home button for 10 seconds
3- CONTINUE holding the home button, but now hold the sleep button TOO.
4-wait another 10 seconds
5-release the sleep button but CONTINUE holding the HOME Button.
6-iTunes should recognize the iPod if it is in DFU mode ( the ipod screen will be blank).

7- iTunes will ask you to restore the iPod, or you can do it manually by clicking "restore".

- Hope That Helps You, You can also try recovery mode (the cord to iTunes screen). I forgot how to do it, just google how to get into recovery mode.


----------



## Bikeguy1000 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

thank you both for your replies. Unfortunately no result.
Her iPod is off to the Apple doctor tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------

